# Chip for 2.8 30v V6 to greatly improve performance



## TLove (Sep 14, 2009)

I want to know if there is a chip for the 30v to greatly inprove the horse for the lack of horse from 3,000 to 6,000 or whatever the power band is but the 206 torque comes up then it is a struggle to get power after the initial 206 does anyone know what chip to get the neuspeed seams weak 5 hp to the wheels and all others seem to be bull**** and if it is not a chip that improves this please let me know doesnt the Audi have this reversed beacuse those things get up and go after 3,000 I dont know what to do .


----------



## VR6onDaBlock (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Chip for 2.8 30v V6 to greatly improve performance (TLove)*

There are ones from APR and GIAC, but with a non-turbo you'll just get better throttle response and a little higher rev limit and maybe like 10 hp. It'll be the same everywhere and any chip that says like 50hp or something is a lie.
Not crappin on your dreams its just a chip doesn't give us NA kids what the turbo guys get.


_Modified by VR6onDaBlock at 5:17 PM 9-14-2009_


----------



## TLove (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: Chip for 2.8 30v V6 to greatly improve performance (VR6onDaBlock)*

hey what's up what do you suggest for HP and should I get pulleys I need serpentine changed soon and want to put pulleys on while the belt is being changed and if so what ones do you suggest or do you know of somewhere cheap for the 30v V6 to get aftermarket performance parts?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Chip for 2.8 30v V6 to greatly improve performance (TLove)*

Only way to get serious HP gain from a NA motor...really improve breathing....better intake/exhuast sytem, higher lift/longer duration cam...a tweak in the engine management profile (chip) to take advantage of these mods....and even doin all this ($$$'s )you're not gonna gain all that much. Serious HP bump would require increasing displacement, and also CR both of which require engine tear down to accomplish...the laws of physics still apply to modern motors...same as they did back in the day of dual quad carbs and high rise manifolds....















Turbo motors are the only EZ to hot rod choice...you just bump up turbo boost (and cut into the safety factor VW designed in...) and you're gonna see immediate HP bump. Only other mod needed is a pop off valve (diverter) modified to handle the increased boost pressure and you're good to go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BCinco (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Chip for 2.8 30v V6 to greatly improve performance (spitpilot)*

I have the GIAC chip, ECS Pulleys and lightweight flywheel. I need to drive a stock V6 or get my car on a dyno to get the real numbers. As far as I can tell it doesn't blow your mind away. I should have saved for a supercharger.


----------



## ZeeAudi (Sep 14, 2009)

i think im gonna write to APR or AWE to get some parts out for the 2.8. the only mod for us is the supercharger which is 4500 bucks. the best for now is BCinco setup. get the ecs pulleys and a flywheel. the chip would be good to and i saw that they sell stronger rods now for the 2.8. if you can go to a local company to make some custom pistons you could get some good power but thatd be just as much or more as the supercharger and probably the same hp gain. i havent found any cams yet for the 2.8. i got an intake on mine and get some better response and a tiny bit more kick. maybe one day us 2.8 will have some turbos...one day


----------



## TLove (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: (ZeeAudi)*

go to Summit Racing and order a catalog and get Magnaflow high flow cats 2 of them the O2 sensors can be installed go to a Mieneke and ask them to drill the holes for the O2 sensors then have them install cats then have them install a Summit racing Turbo Muffler wiht the two cats and the Summit muffler you should get the horse you are looking for then ad wires and a adjustable fuel pressure regulkateor I think APR has one for this engine and Bosch platinum4 or E3 diamond fire plugs if you want to get a chip and all this together will greatly boost the cars power the Summit Racing muffler and two cats will cost 150 installing them will cost whatever Meineke will charge but the cats and muffler will give another 50 horse and the other stuff all working together will make your 2.8 a beast you will have intake fuel and ignition and exhaust all matched wiht the chip you'll have a pretty fast freakin' car most exhausts will only make the car sound good this is a Summit Racing Turbo tuned exhaust designed to give a lot of Horsepower and don't make the pipes any bigger you will lose torque like a full 3" exhaust that is bull**** doesn't do anything just keep same dimensions and add the items I told you about you took your time and energy to help me here is something I found to be a proven winner and half the cost you will **** when you see or feel the difference Peace. Then if you want gte a Supercharger or Turbo and eat M3's for breakfast and W8's and everything else.


----------



## ZeeAudi (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: (TLove)*

i have a supersprint muffler on mine. the cats probably add most of the HP from the setup up your talking about right? because i need new cats so i think imma go with those summit racing cats if i'm gonna get a big increase of power. my supersprint muffler is meant for the 1.8T and came on the car when i bought it i didn't put it on but it actually sounds real nice, it sounds VR6 like. i got a video of the sound http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ukXEW_viJ4
im thinking about doing this to my 2.8 but its going to be expensive. i don't think anyone has done this but put in the forged rods they already make and get custom forged pistons, see if i can get 2.7 cams since the engines are about the same size and get them fitted for the 2.8, and a PES supercharger. i wanna see how much of an increase im going to get from that. going to cost some serious loot but im thinking the 2.8 will put out 300 with the PES and maybe with the pistons and the cams possibly another 100 to 150 hp hopefully. gonna have to obviously get a new trans but ill go into that if i actually do this. with these mods i would have a fast mother ****en car and it'd be quick as **** off the line.


----------



## TLove (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: (ZeeAudi)*

that's alot of money I have other cars to tend to I can't spend 3500 on a supercharger I mean it would be cool but that is a HELL of alot of money I was juts giving advice on doing someinexpensive stuff but no the cats aren't what will increase the power it is the tuned racing muffler the cats increase the output of the Summit muffler and they are Magnaflow not Summit incase you order this will cost 150 for parts an whatever for the labor it will cost and the 1.8 is a smaller engine it is not really that great an engine it has an output of 180 and wiht a chip it 215 or something that's not that much and I know tons of peopel who have those engines blow on themandthey have had tons of problems the 2.8 is the engine to get just get a FPR from ECS some wires and E3 plugs and the exahust you will get a great boost and it will cost alot less but it is up to you oof course if you do all this and get the supercharger that would be 290 50 atleast 360 to 370 horse and you will be gunnin' for RS4's and probably eating them for breakfast let me know what happens Peace!


----------

